# Suggestions about neighbors dog digging under our fence



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

We just moved into our home about 1 1/2 months ago. The people that our fence butts up to has a little male pit puppy. He is ugly and cute all at the same time lol. N-E way he has been trying to dig under his fence to get into ours. I was thinking about getting my pic axe out and dig a trench and put chicken wire along the back fence. Anyone have any other suggestions on what I could do that might work. I don't think asking the neighbors to take action would amount to much. 

Thanks!


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

first off you must bring it to your neighbors attention. they may not even know. and it is also their responsibility. If there are problems in the future, at least you tried.

second i would by a bunch of plywood, and bury it about a foot deep flush against your fence.

my old neighbors chihuahuah did the same thing, i knocked on the guys door, told him whats going on and the problem stopped.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I agree Iwould talk withthe neighbor let him know what is up, owning this breed means taking responsibility for it he needs to step up. shuld send him to this site as well  we have bighuge rocks under our fence line and it works for our dogs { we had the neighbors corgi and big mean yellow dog gettin in our yard before the fence line was fixed and ours in there yard lol} the rocks have stopped them from digging, the plywood would prob work as well.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Definitely bring it to their attention they may not know. And if that doesn't work you can do the suggestions listed for u


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A few things to try

Tell them what the pup is doing and just express concern, don't make them think you are being an butt head about it and they should be responsive.

The chicken wire is a great idea or cinder block or buried bricks.

You could also do a hot wire so if the dog did dig under they would get corrected.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And fill the holes with dog poop. Sometimes that's a deterrent, sometimes not. Depends on the dog and how much they care. But add it to your list as something to try.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

i just thought i would add, if the dog is in your yard and gets tore up, its not your fault. but...

regardless of whos at fault or not, a responsible apbt owner will prevent something like that from happening at all costs. if that means you doing all the work, so be it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> i just thought i would add, if the dog is in your yard and gets tore up, its not your fault. but...
> 
> regardless of whos at fault or not, a responsible apbt owner will prevent something like that from happening at all costs. if that means you doing all the work, so be it.


I don't know what the laws in the US are but in my state (Western Australia) the laws are something along the lines that your yard should not only keep your dogs *in* they also need to keep other dogs *out*. If another dog got into my yard when my dogs were out and got itself killed, I could be held liable.

But yes, the OP should take steps to prevent an accident as well as alerting the neighbour. The chicken wire would be a good start.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here in NC you must atlas tell the other dog owner what their dog is doing. If they do nothing after you have pointed it out then it's not your problem. We had the same problem with a neighbors poodle digging into our yard. I told her and she did nothing so I sent a registered letter so there would be proof I had told her. The dog only tries to dig through when my dogs are outside so I started going out there and when I see her digging I spray the hose at the fence. Now I have started using cinder blocks.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All great suggestions.You may not even have to spend any money to fix the situation.Check craigslist.Here alot of times in the free section people are giving away cinder blocks,bricks,wood,etc...
Good luck!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A few things to try
> 
> Tell them what the pup is doing and just express concern, don't make them think you are being an butt head about it and they should be responsive.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: !!!

take a garden hoe; after you've raised the awarness of the neighbors if they don't already know  and go right next to the fence, make a trench with the garden hoe about the exact size of the blade, depth and width wise, roughly 3 in deep and 5 in wide... go get you some quickcrete which is specialized premixed concrete fast drying for multiple uses.. .. ONLY WAY TO STOP DIGGING ON A YARD WITH PRIVACY OR WOODEN FENCE(not yelling expressing concern, been there done that, even in rent home your doing everybody a favor.

NOW if you have chain link, take rebar from welding shop or steel yard, where rebar is expendable and scrapped like framers do with lumber.. Take the rebar and slide it intertwinded through the bottom of the chainlink that touches the ground, usually a tension wire is put there but its not APBT proof,  the rebar is.

To fill the holes, once again quickcrete; I used the dog poo method myself, filled the holes with dog and then covered with gravel and then dirt.. 
It worked and it didnt.. Started crappin on the fence line where they ran as oppose to their designated spot out of the way in the yard, so then I had dog turds flippin up off there feet, cause they  where they smell it needs to be up:

I've always had this problem and when in rent homes or building my kennel, I used cement/concrete (quickcrete)







and rebar







... and large rocks for filler in the deep holes..

make your cement go as far as possible us 3/4 crushed gravel w/ sand.. some bags come pre mixed, so its up to what you can find and what works best for you. Both can be found at Home Depot or Lowes...

JFYI DONT TOUCH THE FENCE IF ITS WOODEN AND DAMAGED FROM THE OTHER DOG, TAKE PICs and show your landlord and the neighbor so its clear its not your dog. It is the cost of both neighbors generally to get a fence on the the exact property line, and its the neighbors responcibility to fix sections of damaged fence; If you have to get the cedar planks to have him replace the chewed or destroyed fencing, the cedar planks are more cost effective than making your yard look like Sandford&Son with plywood, sheetmetal, and chicken wire; thats money waisted in my experience. Just replace and repair it right the first time and make sure its APBT proof.. AGAIN if the other dog has caused damages to the cedar planks that needs to be fixed first, keep all receipts and take before and after pics, take pics of the dog destroying the fence and diggin under; if the neighbors see you doing this, they will fix the fence or yell at you for them being ignorant.. just my experiences.

If you do it that way; like an algebra equation, this way will work... There are other ways that work, but this way is guaranteed


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

*Been there, done that!*

The same thing happened at my girlfriend's house. Their neighbor on the backside of the fence has a couple of jerk huskies who dug under the fence and got into their yard. We pretty much did the same thing suggested by everyone here.

I dug down a little bit more, filled it with bricks, topped it with dirt and then dropped down some bricks on top to flatten it out. My girls folks would have complained to me if they saw the ground all lumpy and ugly  lol

Seems to keep the jerk dogs out, and my boy Whit in when he's over visiting.

Good luck!


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the Ideas!!
I went ahead and talked to the people and they said they would fill the holes in. 

Now to get to work on it .. THANKS!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Missy's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the Ideas!!
> I went ahead and talked to the people and they said they would fill the holes in.
> 
> Now to get to work on it .. THANKS!!


glad it went well! :clap:


----------

